# Music not being recognized from sd



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone have this issue?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I lose music when I flash a new rom or when a rom randomly reboots. There's no rhyme or reason. I don't lose all of my music, just some. And sometimes they 0mb after I transfer. Weird.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Problem solved download double twist

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

